# JSF mit Eclipse J2EE



## SaschaLR (6. Aug 2007)

Hi,

ich habe irgendwie dicke Probleme mit der recht neuen J2EE-Variante von Eclipse JSF (MyFaces) zu Laufen zu bekommen.

Wenn ich das richtig deute, findet der gestartete Server die MyFaces-Libs nicht:


```
SCHWERWIEGEND: StandardWrapper.Throwable
java.lang.IllegalStateException: No Factories configured for this Application. This happens if the faces-initialization does not work at all - make sure that you properly include all configuration settings necessary for a basic faces application and that all the necessary libs are included. Also check the logging output of your web application and your container for any exceptions!
If you did that and find nothing, the mistake might be due to the fact that you use some special web-containers which do not support registering context-listeners via TLD files and a context listener is not setup in your web.xml.
A typical config looks like this;
<listener>
  <listener-class>org.apache.myfaces.webapp.StartupServletContextListener</listener-class>
</listener>

	at javax.faces.FactoryFinder.getFactory(FactoryFinder.java:90)
	at javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet.init(FacesServlet.java:88)
        ....
```

Ich habe im Tomcat 6 Installationsverzeichnis in /lib alle benötigten Libraries kopiert. Das funktionierte bisher auch problemlos (habs auch kontrolliert, noch alle da )

Beim anlegen des DynWebProjects habe ich als Quelle meine MyFaces-1.2.0 Library angegeben.

Ich nehme mal an, es handelt sich eher um ein Problem, dass Eclipse hier irgendwie einen "eigenen" Tomcat startet ... mit einer eigenen Quelle für Libraries ... kann das sein?

Mehr Informationen nötig? -> Sagen 

Vielen Dank,
Sascha


----------



## Sanix (6. Aug 2007)

Eclipse bringt keinen Tomcat mit. Den musst du selber installieren und in Eclipse dann konfigurieren.
Dein Fehler sieht eher aus, als hättest du JSF nicht richtig in der web.xml definiert oder sonst wo. Die libs alleine reichen nicht.


----------



## SaschaLR (6. Aug 2007)

Naja... das mit dem Tomcat versteht sich. Hatte ja auch geschrieben, dass ich im Tomcat-Verzeichnis die Libs liegen habe. Eingerichtet ist er auch und läuft an sich. Habe auch ein DynWebProject ohne JSF bereits zum laufen bekommen (also aus Eclipse heraus).

Ich hatte eigl. gehofft, dass der Wizard die nötigen Einstellungen in der web.xml vornimmt, wenn ich vom Wizard schon die faces-config.xml und sowas mitbekomme... und ich weiss auch genau, ich hatte es bei meinem allerersten Test (auf nem anderen PC) sofort zu Laufen gebracht, ohne selber etwas an der web.xml zu ändern.

Ich habe auch noch nicht wirklichbergiffen, wie das mit dem Tomcat funktioniert aus Eclipse heraus. Ich habe ja einen Tomcat 6 auf der Platte liegen. Wenn ich den starte habe ich die dort liegenden Applikationen, die auf die /lib im Tomcatverzeichnis zugriefen. Wenn ich den Tomcat als Server aus Eclipse starte (Run on Server) habe ich ja nur die zugewiesenen Projekte. Wo kann ich sehen und konfigurieren welche Libs dort angezogen werden? Sind das automatische alle im Projekt verwendeten oder muss ich da noch was zu Fuss machen?

Gruß, Sascha


----------



## miketech (6. Aug 2007)

Hi,

also ich habe zwar Exadel laufen, aber vielleicht bringt das ja was:

Hier ist es so, dass die Dateien vom JSF Projekt nach  Workspace\.metadata\.plugins\org.eclipse.wst.server.core\tmp0\webapps\ kopiert werden. Eclipse passt bei mir die Tomcat Configuration beim Starten des Projektes entsprechend an.

Die JSF-Libs liegen bei mir übrigens in /WEB-INF/lib vom Projekt.

Gruß

Mike


----------



## SaschaLR (6. Aug 2007)

Hallo Mike!

Der Tip war ganz gut! Bei mir liegen dort auch die richtigen Libraries!

Schon mal gut zu wissen! Aber leider beseitigt das mein Problem nicht :-( *schnief*

Bin also weiterhin auf so gute Ratschläge gespannt!

Viele Grüße,
Sascha


----------



## miketech (7. Aug 2007)

Hi,

und wie wärs wenn Du Exadel installierst?

Gruß

Mike


----------



## Gast (7. Aug 2007)

Naja... das wäre ein bisschen wie Aufgeben 

Und es muss ja irgendwie funktionieren...

Gruß, Sascha


----------

